# South Dakota - Midwest Hay and Straw



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Saturday, Mar 07, 2009
Alcester, SD

Receipts: 24 Loads Week Ago: N/A Year Ago: 24 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold with a lower undertone.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Good 85.00. Large Rounds,
15 loads: Good 77.50-92.50, Fair 67.50-72.50, Utility 35.00.

Grass: Large Rounds, 5 loads: Good 92.50, Fair 50.00-
62.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 1 load: 2.00 per bale. Large
Rounds, 1 load: 40.00 per ton.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 1 load: 37.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR312.txt

0838c jkb


----------

